# FYI... Aperture 3.2 XMP Time Zone Problem



## sizzlingbadger (Oct 15, 2011)

For those (few) that use Apple Aperture alongside LR I just thought I'd post this issue I found today.


OSX 10.7.2
Aperture 3.2
TZ Wellington / New Zealand


Testing:-


check camera local time and date
take photo
create DNG from NEF
import NEF & DNG into Lightroom
check time stamps and all is ok


import NEF & DNG into Aperture
check time stamps and all is ok


Write out XMP in Lightroom (ctrl-S)


import DNG & NEF (with XMP) into Aperture
check time stamps
DNG is ok
NEF is 13 hours ahead


delete XMP and re-import NEF
check time stamp and it is ok


Conclusion the Adobe generated XMP is not being handled correctly by Aperture at import.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 16, 2011)

Is it always 13 hours ahead?  I've seen an oddity recently with LR1 not reading timestamps from LR2/LR3 correctly (reads the date but sets the time to 1pm) so I'm wondering if there's something non-standard about the timestamp formatting in xmp.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Oct 16, 2011)

All mine were 13hrs ahead. We are +13 hrs at present from GMT so some calculation for TZ is being added when not required. The dng files are fine so I'm wondering if it is an xmp issue too.

exif: DateTimeOriginal="2011-01-08T09:10:24.32+13:00"

Photo was taken 09:10am local time.

UPDATE:

the exif is stored differently in 3.5

3.4.1  =  <exifateTimeOriginal>2011-01-08T09:10:24.32+13:00</exifateTimeOriginal>

3.5    =   exifateTimeOriginal="2011-01-08T09:10:24.32+13:00"


However Aperture has the same issue with both versions.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Oct 17, 2011)

The plot thickens....

I deleted all my xmp files and the re-generated them. Some xmp files have the TZ offset included and others don't.


exifateTimeOriginal="2011-09-29T09:29:55.65"
   xmp:CreateDate="2011-09-29T09:29:55.65"
   xmp:ModifyDate="2011-10-17T16:22:47+13:00"
   xmp:MetadataDate="2011-10-17T16:22:47+13:00"
   xmp:CreatorTool="Ver.1.02"


exifateTimeOriginal="2011-01-18T14:25:48.00+13:00"    <<  TZ offset
   xmp:CreateDate="2011-01-18T14:25:48.00+13:00"
   xmp:ModifyDate="2011-10-17T16:22:05+13:00"
   xmp:MetadataDate="2011-10-17T16:22:05+13:00"
   xmp:CreatorTool="Ver.1.02"




All NEF files shot with the exact same Camera, Nikon D700.

The ones with offset are causing the issues when importing into Aperture.

As this appears to be an issue in Lightroom (for now) I will start a new thread so please close this one


----------

